# From Canada to Brazil.... with love! :)



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are some photo's I took on my recent Brazil trip.. I would like
to thank all the people I met on my trip as I was treated with royal
hospitality and friendliness everywhere, despite the fact I look
distinctly non-Brazilian! Brazil is a breathtaking country, and this
time I visited only São Paulo, and one of my favourite beaches in 
the world, Ihlabela. The first thing you notice when you land in São Paulo
is the sheer immensity of this city of 19 million souls... 
I have tried to roughly group these pix, but some may be a bit
out of order. I was lucky to travel very extensively throughout the
city, and also stayed in a suburb which gave me a real feel of the
lifestyle. A big Obrigado to the good folk of São Paulo and I hope you
all enjoy the pictures!! :cheers: 





































a beautiful old, but abandoned building downtown on Avenida Paulista:










an interesting area of arts and crafts vendors; Praca da Republica



















one of the many thousands of street dogs who run wild but are very friendly










A late night stroll through Vale do Anhagabau lead us to the magnificent Opera House, built around 1903, with lovely Art Nouveau sculptures:




































































































and jump on the subway (Metro) to Trinon stop to see the Museum of Modern 
art:





































and just some general city scenes of Sao Paolo, Guaruhlos, and other
neighbourhoods, starting with a loga de Ubanda (Voo Doo Shop)

























































































and nothing is more fun than finding a group of people dancing capoeira:










Famous Brazilian churrascaria:



















and everywhere, lovely cold beer, beer, beer... as cheap as 50 cents 
Canadian currency. Drinks sold 24 hours per day, anywhere and everywhere
and it was quite a novelty for me to drink beer on a bus or in a taxi! LOL!










Then jump on a coach bus, on the road to Rio, for a few relaxing days at 
the superb Ihlabela (beautiful island).... perfect weather and beaches:





















































an evening shot from our lovely colonial style guesthouse:



















I hope you enjoyed this little tour, and I hope I did not post too many pictures
to create a slow download. If I did, just let me know. Saude! :cheers:


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

hey, nice pics dude! and good to see you enjoyed the trip 

hmmm, churrasco with a bohemia.. just great.. Ilha Bela, even better..


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Great pics!

I hope you liked your trip!


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

I wanna go now...looks beautiful and friendly. I wish Brasil was closer to Canada


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! Glad you liked the pix! I took around 500 so it was hard to narrow it down. The flight is not so bad... about 10 hours from Toronto, and it is overnight so you can sleep. If you are into cold beer, delicious caipirinhas, gorgeous people, amazing music, dancing and exotic beaches, then it may be for you!
I made it my mission to personally inspect the inside bottom of as many Bohemia beer bottles as was humanly possible!! . Best way to cool down a sweaty ******!


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

So, you came alone, rite? And are you planning to come back?  If yes, I suggest you to try southern Brazil next. Florianópolis and the cities around it... good cities, great beaches and nice people.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

shosho said:


> So, you came alone, rite? And are you planning to come back?  If yes, I suggest you to try southern Brazil next. Florianópolis and the cities around it... good cities, great beaches and nice people.


No, I went with my partner who is from Brazil originally. I will probably come
back to Brazil once a year. I just assembled a small kit which I can use
to cheer Brazil this year at the World Cup! LOL! Normally I only cheer for
England, but I see no reason not to cheer for two countries...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey! I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and liked our country so much.

Sao Paulo's hugeness is amazing, I can't imagine someone in SSC that wouldn't get hypnotized by it. I don't know Ilhabela, but my dad's already been there and he only talks marvels about it, must be really wonderful.

Thanks for the pics, they don't only catch our cities, beaches and architecture, but also a bit of the Brazilian soul and lifestyle.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Taller, as a brazilian i´m flattered by your kind words about my country and its people ! I´m so glad you enjoyed a lot your trip ! But, next time...COME TO RIO !!!!!!!!how come you come to Brazil and doesn´t come to Rio ! São Paulo and Ilhabela are great, for sure, but in Rio you will get astonished by its beauty !!! ))


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

great pics..


----------



## Smileyface (Oct 7, 2002)

Amazing photos, thanks for those. I'll be landing in Sao Paulo on Easter Sunday for my first ever visit to the city and in fact to South America and I just can't wait. Expect a similar thread from myself in about a month when I get back to the UK


----------



## diogoap (May 8, 2005)

Oh! Nice view of São Paulo! Thanks for share this pics! kay:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Smileyface said:


> Amazing photos, thanks for those. I'll be landing in Sao Paulo on Easter Sunday for my first ever visit to the city and in fact to South America and I just can't wait. Expect a similar thread from myself in about a month when I get back to the UK


If you need any help you can contact me or any other brazilian forumer!

Im sure we can help you!

Thats for everyone!


----------



## ditto (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Brings back great memories from my trip to Brazil as well.

If my friends want to escape to warmer weather I tell them to skip the Caribbean and head for Brazil, it's worth the 10+ hour flight (from Toronto)!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

dont come to souther Brazil outside the summer... tomorrow temperature at morning will be 6C in Porto Alegre... 

nice pics, the only weird thing is that you dont expect foreigners to go to São Paulo on vacations (usually they go to Rio or to the northeast states)

I am not sure, but autumn (march, april, may in southern hemisphere) is kinda rain season in a big part of the coutnry... may not be good for beaches, but I guess its great to visit the IGUAZU WATERFALLS.

No really... you canadians must go there and then come back here to tell your own comparassions with Niagara  (without bias of course )





Taller said:


> despite the fact I look distinctly non-Brazilian


Really, that isnt true. Brazil really has all races, although the predominance of each race or mixture varies greatly among brazilian states. If you mean you look non brazilian for being tall and blond/blue eyed, you may think differently once you go to Santa Catarina or Rio Grande do Sul states...


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

btw, TallerBetter, can you post this thread on Skyscraperpage.com????


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll check it out; I had never heard of skyscraperpage.com. 
Next year I think we will also travel to Rio, and Salvador too as my 
favourite music and dancing comes from Bahia. Again, thanks for
all the nice comments everyone, and here are a few more pix from
my collection, starting out with a taxi ride in a Volkswagen, which
was an exciting first for me! In fact, most car/bus/taxi rides in SP
tend to be on the exciting side due to the driving habits!  Those 
are probably my white knuckles you see in the picture! This guy
drove FAST. :runaway: 










Here is the amazing red soil, which in Canada is similar to that in Prince Edward Island:



















The McCain HappyFace Potato on this plate cracked me up!!! 



























Here are some buskers on Avenida Paulista, the main business street of Sao Paolo:










More of the beautiful statuary around the old Opera House:





































a famous SP intersection:



















a very sweet young girl acting as a bus conductor for one of the thousands of little
private vans that dart around the city vying with the official city buses for customers.
The action is entertaining to watch... the buses cut each other off, steal passengers,
and the drivers and conductors wave their fists and yell at each other!! 




























another of the dingo like dogs about town:










While on Ihlabela, we took a schooner cruise, which took us to a private beach
owned by a previous President of Brazil:




































And, apparently, a little bit of Toronto in Brazil!































































Here was a school that teaches young children to sail in little tiny sailboats:




























more capoeirai... the music and rhythms are hypnotizing, and show the strong
influence of African music and dance. I think this type of dancing came from
the North coast of Brazil, but I could be wrong:




























I would recommend a visit to Brazil for anybody... the kindness, warmth,
and generosity of spirit of the people I met was unforgettable. As for the
safety factor, be careful and don't walk down empty streets at night, but don't let it stop you seeing the city. Just keep your wits about you and don't 
draw attention to yourself with money, etc.. especially if you see street-
kids nearby. I find it difficult anyone could visit Brazil and not fall in love with
it! :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I am not sure where capoeira appeared, but basically, it was created by the slaves, because the masters woulnt let them train fighting or anything like that (which could be used in a revolt). So the slaves created capoeira, which is a martial arts camouflaged as DANCE! And the masters would think "look how interesting these african lowbeings dance to express their primitive cultures" then WAAAAH, a kick in the neck of the master and he is DEAD!!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

dude, did you drink anything but beer?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Ilha Bela is a paradise :drool:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Smileyface said:


> That's a very kind offer Gutooo. I'm actually meeting up with friends out there but if the chance arises to meet up for a few beers I'll let you know. Keep an eye on you pm's. Taller, Better your photo's are amazing I just hope I manage to capture the magic of Sao Paulo as well as you do.


For sure I will!

It would be very nice to have a SSC meeting down here! Even if youre the only one thats not from sao paulo! ahahhaa


----------



## hoangduong (Jan 19, 2006)

BRAZIL's so beautiful with it's sunshine, romatic streets by night, ROCK IN RIO ,......
I love this land


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Liam-Manchester said:


> Great pictures- I would love to go to Brazil one day. On top of all that beauty and such a vibrant culture the Brazilians are also brilliant at football.


I cant kick a ball in a straight line. 
But at least I am fanatic when its about watching it on TV


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^Me too.....my skills in football are none :gaah:

Anyway i luv´s football and pushing for my team as a good Brazilian


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Amazing thread, so much better than the usual architecture and skyline ones (even if they can be interesting and I thank everybody on this forum for posting them), you really captured the spirit of the place


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great pics! And hey, my fav Brazilian beer is also Bohemia! :cheers:


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

@Dutti

OK, sorry then. Well, Porcão is just great, but it's very expensive... And yeah, you're right there's no downtown in Brasilia, it's a little weird don't you think? Well, once more sorry for the comment. There's more foreign turists in Brasilia than I thought.  

Bruhno BSB


----------



## ditto (May 27, 2003)

no problem Bruhno...


Brasilia is a unique and very young city, too bad I couldn't stay longer than 3 days since I had to return to rio de janeiro for business.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Excellente!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^Thanks Skybean! Cheers! 
These are a couple of pictures I snapped yesterday in Toronto, that reminded me
of Brasil... they sent a gentle warm breeze over me. So, this is a bit of Brasil in
Toronto, and for my Brasilian friends! 
In the summer, on one of the beaches here in the city, they have Brasilian parties...
I will go and take pictures this summer, and post them!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

So, now you have Bavaria and Brahma right?

Does this brahma taste the same as the one here?

Thanks for the pics...i love to see that! =]


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

gutooo said:


> So, now you have Bavaria and Brahma right?
> 
> Does this brahma taste the same as the one here?
> 
> Thanks for the pics...i love to see that! =]


I have not bought Brahma here, so I am not sure, but I am
thinking it is the same as I believe it is imported from Brasil.
A very old Canadian brewery, Molson, bought Bavaria a 
few years ago, and lost a ton of money. They recently sold it.
I will do research on the matter, and report back!! :cheers:


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

You sure know ur alcohol^^


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

rise_against said:


> You sure know ur alcohol^^


heehee! One of the pleasures of being over 19 years old!!! :cheers:


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

I wish I was still with my ex... she was Brazilian and could have taken me down. 










Ouch, look at the guys leg!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

wow, he must have broken it in several places.

I have a friend who had those things in his right arm when in highschool. During vacations, he was in a bus and put his arm outside the bus window. The bus made a curve and his arm hit a eletric post. It cut his arm in two places, and it got hang by just ONE TENDON! He showed the pics... horrible!!! He had to hold his right arm with his right hand else it would fall... he went in a chopper to the hospital and they made surgeries and reconstituted the tendons and such. He spent one entire year with those metals holding all the little fracture bones together. You cant believe how well his arm healed. He was playing basketball just one and a half year later... if you see the pics of his tored apart arm, you wouldnt believe. All that is left now is a big scar.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, I remember the poor guy.... he looked very poor, and was just sitting there
with his head down the whole time.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey! What a shock and surprise to see my old thread come up! I had no idea where it had gotten to. Thanks for resurrecting it and I will now have a look through my pics to remember my holiday in Brazil!


----------



## sumisu (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh man, the food looks so good!! I've got a wedding to go to (whenever they get around to setting the date) between an English friend and his Brazillian gf, in Curitiba. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol... what a shock it was for me to see "I wish I was still with my ex".

I was pretty dumb in 2006


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

MUITO INTERESANTE, OBRIGADO!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

holy!!!
that s perfect! u got the spirit! its what i loved ! 
always welcome to brasil!
nice pictures!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Holy Crap! TB was in Brazil? I always thought of him as captain canada!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Taller said:


> Yeah, I remember the poor guy.... he looked very poor, and was just sitting there
> with his head down the whole time.


maybe he was already dead!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Holy Crap! TB was in Brazil? I always thought of him as captain canada!


Yes, and tomorrow afternoon I will be sitting on a beach in Mexico! Captain Canada gets around!! 



FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> MUITO INTERESANTE, OBRIGADO!


de nada!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

I really think you could see and feel the brazilian style of life! Nice pics!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I was lucky.. my b/f took me, and he is from there, so I truly got a "feel" for it. It completely stole my heart and we are making plans to go back next winter! This time Rio and Salvador.....:cheers:

The photography was hard work with the little crap Olympus point and shoot that I had back then! :lol:



gutooo said:


> So, now you have Bavaria and Brahma right?
> 
> Does this brahma taste the same as the one here?
> 
> Thanks for the pics...i love to see that! =]


by the way, Brahma has done extremely well here, and sells a lot of beer. I buy
my fair share of it!!  It is brewed in Rio, I believe, and I never once saw it in Sampa 

Bavaria never did so so well here, but is still available. You can't get Bohemia here, sadly.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

wow! your already doing ya think  Awesome Taller, Better. Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Taller said:


> I was lucky.. my b/f took me, and he is from there, so I truly got a "feel" for it. It completely stole my heart and we are making plans to go back next winter! This time Rio and Salvador.....:cheers:
> 
> The photography was hard work with the little crap Olympus point and shoot that I had back then! :lol:


I come from Rio but I live in Salvador, Both are amaizing!

Rio has beautiful beachs like Copacabana, Ipanema, Recreio... Beside you can find museum, park etc. too.

However, Salvador has a big historical center and some interesting places (abaeté lagoon, Bonfim Church etc.).


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

very good... where are the hot looking locales???

Brazil will be an awesome country to visit!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Taller said:


> Yes, and tomorrow afternoon I will be sitting on a beach in Mexico! Captain Canada gets around!!


Lucky. Where are you going?


----------



## podicre (Dec 25, 2007)

Küsel said:


> Great pics! And hey, my fav Brazilian beer is also Bohemia! :cheers:


For the beer freaks out there: 

Of the mainstream Braz beers, Bohemia, Serramalte and Original are definitely the only minimally decent brands. Now they make both Heineken and Stella Artois in Brazil (Halleluja!) Stay away from other mainstream Braz beer if you like your beer medium to full-bodied. 

Keep in mind that 99% of Brazilians only drink lager -- Braz-style, that is. And I'm not kidding here. If you are into stouts, Xingu is a sure bet still in the mainstream league. 

Other than that, go for the micro-brewery brands. They make decent beer across the board. Those include Eisenbahn, Baden Baden, Devassa and are now found at every grocery store in São Paulo and Rio, as well as at some more renowned pubs, if you're willing to pay extra, that is.

Now, if all you're looking for is to cool off in the scorching hot weather, just order a good old Braz draft beer (chopp) and have a laugh.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

A country I hope to visit someday. Glad you had a good time, and have fun in Mexico too.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Lucky. Where are you going?


I'm in beautiful Puerto Vallarta now! I just love this place and have been here about ten times. It just gets better and better! 
Cheers!! :lol:


----------



## chrome13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I was in beautiful Ilhabela a month ago. Unfortunately, all I saw of Sao Paulo was from the times I drove through (er, sat in traffic as I attempted to get through). Here's some pictures I took while in Ilhabela though....

Ilhabela sunrise...

















































































The first snake I've ever seen outside of a zoo in my life, encountered while hiking to one of the beaches.










Can't remember the name of the city, but this is the sight you encounter after as you drive to Ilhabela from Sao Paulo. The picture didn't do it justice. Truly beautiful.










Actually a picture of Guaruja, whom every brazillian I met told me was "an ugly beach". It would still be one of the nicest beaches on the east coast of the US.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

Awesome Pics.....Ilhabela is so relaxing!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

podicre said:


> For the beer freaks out there:
> 
> Of the mainstream Braz beers, Bohemia, Serramalte and Original are definitely the only minimally decent brands. Now they make both Heineken and Stella Artois in Brazil (Halleluja!) Stay away from other mainstream Braz beer if you like your beer medium to full-bodied.
> 
> ...


imho, the best beer sold at supermarkets is POLAR, but its only sold in Rio Grande do Sul. Even its adversitings are about the fact it isnt sold anywhere else.






for the foreigners:
the two guys ask the girls "hi, where are you from?" and the girls say "São Paulo"
Then they imagine the life in São Paulo. Crowding, pollution, traffic jams (there is a little catch in that scene, the two guys in the front seat and the two girls in the back seat. In the entire Brazil, if the two guys go in the front seat and the girls in the back, its called "paulista´s car".)
Of course, the REAL PROBLEM starts when they discover POLAR BEER is NOT SOLD IN São Paulo! So they dismiss the paulista girls and go flert with some nice gaúchas (like themselves)


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^

:lol: the advertising is very funny!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL!!! Funny ad! 
Thanks for posting those lovely pics of Ilhabela, Chrome!! Brought back wonderful memories!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks lovely place huan ^^


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ agreed... it is a gorgeous country, and I cannot wait to go back next year.


----------



## huan (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm from Argentina, so I used to go every year, but now I'm living in Canada...I don't know when I could come back. I love Brazil.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those beaches ^^ :drool:


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

huan said:


> Armação Beach


This is an UFO? (above and the right) :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe it is a hot air balloon coming in for a landing!!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great thread!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice photos of São Paulo. I loved it!


----------



## wesleysa (Jun 23, 2009)

i hope you enjoy São Paulo, there are another nice cities in Brazil, like Florianopolis, Camburiú, Fortaleza, Belén, Paraty, maybe you'll must return sometimes...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm hopeful to return this upcoming winter!!! Can't wait to go back...


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ Nowadays, you won't find something like that in anywhere within São Paulo, because of the new law ("Clean City") which prohibs all kinds of advertisings, banners, billboards etc. in the city. The law also restricts the size of the symbols of stores.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I LIKE all the signage!!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice thread!!:applause:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Taller said:


> I LIKE all the signage!!


Really? I think São Paulo got a very better appearance without all those signs and advertisings... Actually the city is now more serious! Nevertheless, there will never be something like "Times Square" in São Paulo :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Two nights from now we celebrate Festa Junina here in Toronto! I have a ticket for it, and will report back on all the fun festivities and delicious foods!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
I love Festa Junina! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got my costume all ready for tonight.. floppy straw hat, big bushy black wig, round black rimmed fright googly-eyed glasses, ugly fake teeth with some missing, eyebrow pencil to make a uni-brow, country shirt, suspenders, old blue jeans with patches on the knees, rolled up and sandals!! I will post photos of the party in this thread! :lol:


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ Wow! Nice :lol: I like Festa Junina a lot; I danced "quadrilha" two weeks ago! I love the food in Festa Junina: Pé de moleque, quentão, pamonha... :cheers:


----------



## sipriano (Jun 12, 2009)

AcesHigh said:


> yeah, right :|
> 
> those are RARE temperatures in São Paulo. 4º in the morning? HAHAHA. São Paulo usually dont get below 10º in the winter... and that in cold days.


In a commom day of winter, on a typical day of drizzle during the winter, this is the normal temperature, and this year the lowest temperature was 2 ° C.

in the coldest days, temperatures around 10°C is the maximum temperature, not the minimum temperature.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

sipriano said:


> In a commom day of winter, on a typical day of drizzle during the winter, this is the normal temperature, and this year the lowest temperature was 2 ° C.
> 
> in the coldest days, temperatures around 10°C is the maximum temperature, not the minimum temperature.


Sorry, but I don't remember a day São Paulo registered maximum of 10ºC. This is very difficult to happen even in Curitiba, the coldest capital in Brazil. If you remember, prove it with the register of INMET or another website...


----------



## sipriano (Jun 12, 2009)

We don't have a maximum temperature of 10°C this year, but have days with 11°C of maximum temperature in the south of the city, and in the downtown 13°C, i think the last time this happened in the downtown was in 2007, was 9,X°C.(I do not know the exact temperature)

But days with 12°C of maximum temperature, is relatively common in the winter.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for keeping my old Brazil thread alive! I get to run through it and relive my fantastic journey there, and plan my next visit!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great Pictures TB!


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

sipriano said:


> We don't have a maximum temperature of 10°C this year, but have days with 11°C of maximum temperature in the south of the city, and in the downtown 13°C, i think the last time this happened in the downtown was in 2007, was 9,X°C.(I do not know the exact temperature)
> 
> But days with 12°C of maximum temperature, is *relatively common* in the winter.


No, they aren't. They aren't common even in Curitiba... it happens once or twice a year (if it happens). The average maximum temperature in the coldest month is 22ºC, and these days it's getting close to 30ºC even in winter. Well, I'll not discuss it anymore.

Taller, Better , are you planning to come back to Brazil? When? Where?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hopefully within a year. Next visit I want to go to Rio, and to Salvador!


----------



## sipriano (Jun 12, 2009)

Camilo_Costa said:


> No, they aren't. They aren't common even in Curitiba... it happens once or twice a year (if it happens). The average maximum temperature in the coldest month is 22ºC, and these days it's getting close to 30ºC even in winter. Well, I'll not discuss it anymore.
> 
> Taller, Better , are you planning to come back to Brazil? When? Where?


Yes, it is relatively common, we have 10~15 days per year, with maximum temperatures around 12°C, in a common winter.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome different angles of Sao Paulo.. Thanks for the pictures!!
You probably will love Rio and Salvador.. the south coast of Bahia and all the Rio's state coast can be even more beautiful.. 
Just spent some time in toronto, and I'm just delighted about the city.. amazing


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We are quite possibly going to Rio in March.... right now the choice is 50-50 between Rio and Puerto Vallarta! A win win decision either way!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ man, you must to create a thread for every trip that you do! to show us every impression you had about the place! It's so nice your description! U must be a very open mind person! i love your stile!
And answering your question, come to Rio! Cam'on , you have been ten thousands times on Vallarta, that is a great place also! But now it's time to Rio have this honor to receive a nice guy like you! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That thread was indeed great... i will wait for the new updates too :cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

where are you TB?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL! Hey guys, thanks so much for the input! Looks pretty good for us going to Rio in March! Pretty excited, so I have my fingers crossed that it goes through!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, Taller, Better


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^my god, christos-greece is everywhere in this site. I think he is kind of automatic SSC comment algorithm! hahaha
this guy entered after me in SSC and had almost 24000 posts here! I'm impressed...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Taller said:


> LOL! Hey guys, thanks so much for the input! Looks pretty good for us going to Rio in March! Pretty excited, so I have my fingers crossed that it goes through!!


we will be waiting for!:cheers:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Lucky you! I'm starting intensive Portuguese and Capoeira courses next month, I should be done with the Portuguese by October and I'm planning to go to Brazil somewhere along November or December 2010 to certify myself in the CELPE-Bras exam.  I'm thinking of spending a week in Sao Paulo and another week in Rio, it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^my god, christos-greece is everywhere in this site. I think he is kind of automatic SSC comment algorithm! hahaha
> this guy entered after me in SSC and had almost 24000 posts here! I'm impressed...


I wish you a happy new year, Mares


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Lucky you! I'm starting intensive Portuguese and Capoeira courses next month, I should be done with the Portuguese by October and I'm planning to go to Brazil somewhere along November or December 2010 to certify myself in the CELPE-Bras exam.  I'm thinking of spending a week in Sao Paulo and another week in Rio, it's gonna be awesome!


Capoeira rocks! :cheers:


----------



## -Nick (Dec 30, 2009)

D;


----------

